# Wtb: natural stones



## karloevaristo

Haven't had the chance to use japanese or any other natural stones, just wanted to see if there's a significant difference vs synthetics... i cook professionally and anything thay can make my edges last longer or make them cut better would be something i'd purchase, but if anyone can loan me something they think would make me switch to naturals would be great! 

Located in orange county california... thanks!


----------

